# Martina Hill kommt in Knallerfrauen der Slip abhanden (1xGIF + Cap)



## Tramp 44 (1 Nov. 2012)

Der legendäre Sketch aus der ersten Folge Knallerfrauen endlich auch als animated GIf
Na Leute, sowas passiert euch auf Partys bestimmt auch ständig
MartinaHillSlipWegSketch.gif (97,91 MB) - uploaded.to


----------



## geggsen (1 Nov. 2012)

Find ich gut
Danke


----------



## Sarafin (1 Nov. 2012)

Vielen dank !


----------



## Domiblack (2 Nov. 2012)

Richtig geil.

Ich wäre gerne der Typ gewesen


----------



## Thoma (2 Nov. 2012)

Ich wäre nicht zu halten gewesen, Danke


----------



## nitsche83 (2 Nov. 2012)

Eine tolle Frau...


----------



## Harry4 (2 Nov. 2012)

danke für die tolle Martina


----------



## Willfried (2 Nov. 2012)

... beneidenswert! 
:thx:​


----------



## Affen (11 Nov. 2012)

Danke für Martina!!!


----------



## Krone1 (11 Nov. 2012)

Schön und lustig


----------



## Joukahainen (11 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Dank .


----------



## havoc2001 (11 Nov. 2012)

Thank you sir


----------



## klappstuhl (26 Jan. 2013)

Hübsches outfit!  Danke!


----------



## Helgolino (26 Jan. 2013)

dolles Ding!


----------



## karlowl (26 Jan. 2013)

Schaut super aus! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## ralf2111 (27 Jan. 2013)

Ich find die witzig


----------



## sabbeltasche17 (27 Jan. 2013)

Der Typ auf dem Stuhl hat alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Punisher (28 Jan. 2013)

super geil


----------



## NobbeB22 (28 Jan. 2013)

Klasse, vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Weltenbummler (28 Jan. 2013)

Sexy Beine hat Martina.


----------



## mw19dd (21 Feb. 2013)

diese szene ist so unglaublich gut... schade das ich da nicht saß


----------



## Tramp 44 (28 Feb. 2013)

sabbeltasche17 schrieb:


> Der Typ auf dem Stuhl hat alles richtig gemacht.



Nicht nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort :thumbup:
nein, auch noch ein Bier in der Hand  und
der Naschkram kommt frei Haus


----------



## Küwen (28 Feb. 2013)

Und der Typ schaut zu


----------



## stopslhops (27 Apr. 2013)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Sexy Beine hat Martina.



der "Rest" ist aber auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Toadie (4 Mai 2013)

Danke!


----------



## etzmad (4 Mai 2013)

Super! Dankeschön!


----------



## EDEKA (4 Mai 2013)

Die macht den Alten echt fertig !


----------



## KingKamehameha (19 Juni 2013)

Wenn mir sowas auch mal passieren würde - am liebsten auch mit Martina ;o)


----------



## willis (22 Sep. 2013)

man oh man 


:thx:


----------



## Homuth91 (15 Feb. 2014)

heiß :thx:


----------

